# Rigging up centerpin



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello all,

Im looking into getting a Okuma aventa centerpin combo as it wont bankrupt me, but will at least get me into the field. My question is about rigging up the reel. Is there a rule on how much backing and then how much of say 10 pound mono? Backing comes in 100 yards, do I use it all? I know for baitcasting reels they will say spool it up to 1/8 inch or something along those lines, is there something like this for centerpins?

Thanks


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I used a whole spool of backing then a whole 300 yard spool of suffix 10 lb mono and it worked out perfect, I'd take it into a shop that will put it on for you... It saves a lot of winding and they can make sure they put it on evenly.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as you are not over spooling the reel you should be good. There should be a seam right where the spool meets the back plate of the centerpin. As long as your mono doesn't go above that you should be good to go. I try and leave about 1/8" of gap between where my spooled up line sits down in on the spool and where that rim starts. 

This way as the line shifts around the spool during use, it won't impede the spool from spinning due to the rubbing of that mono line up above that seem.

Clear as mud right...haha!
75-100 yards of backing, then give it about 150-200 yards of mono. If a fish takes you futher then that, your hosed or you have the new state record!

Have fun out there!


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. In terms of the backing I have a spool of 100 yards of both 20# and 30# dacron. If I am using the whole spool which one should I go with. The 30# is thicker so it would fill up the spool more. Thanks


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

20# should be fine.


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you. My next question is the proper way to put the backing and the mono on the reel. I have tried googling how to properly spool line on but I cannot grasp the directions. If someone could explain the best they could the right way to put the line on that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

you want the line to feed out from under the reel, if that makes sense. that way when you crank forward it takes up line, you don't want to be cranking the reel backwards.


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry I may have worded it wrong. I know that the line should come off the bottom of the spool, but I am trying to figure out the actual way to spool on the line if that makes sense. Maybe I can try to elaborate, I know that depending on how you hold and take line off of the filler spool and put it on the reel can affect line twist. 

Here is a statement from anglers international "Also, remember to keep the filler spool parallel to your reel while winding. Never reel the line off the end of the filler spool, as this will cause a huge amount of line twist." 

I just cannot seem to picture this in my head. Plus im not sure what it means by "end of the filler spool"


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Give Craig Lewis at Erie Outfitters a call. He is stupid good at Centerpinning.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Imagine 2 spools side by side looking at the side view. On one spool you will peel the line off and and the spool will rotate clockwise. The other will rotate counter clockwise. Just like an old tape deck. Make sense?


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Lundfish said:


> Imagine 2 spools side by side looking at the side view. On one spool you will peel the line off and and the spool will rotate clockwise. The other will rotate counter clockwise. Just like an old tape deck. Make sense?


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I also have a question and did not want to make another thread. What kind of line do you guys like to use on your pins because when I got mine the guy put trilene on my reel and I was fishing today and the line kept twisting up and ticking me off?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I also have a question and did not want to make another thread. What kind of line do you guys like to use on your pins because when I got mine the guy put trilene on my reel and I was fishing today and the line kept twisting up and ticking me off?


Was the line new...in other words did you buy a new reel? How do you cast?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

No it's over a year old it never did it to me before and I use a side cast


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I like siglon ff but its probably not the line you're using, he asked what kind of cast you were using BC side casting puts twist into your line. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> ...I use a side cast


There's your problem. A sidecast is the most worthless of all the centerpin casts unless you like to change your line frequently.

Learn how to do a Pull Cast. Start by doing a spinning side cast and then work into the pull cast. The pull cast is not a straight wallis cast. I was informed by Craig at EO this weekend. Here I thought it was the same.

You can fish all day every day with no line twist using a pull cast. 

You could also put a swivel above your float and that will work out some of that twist. It's best to get out of bad habits right off the bat. 2 years of practice beats 2 years of line twist.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya im going to have to learn the pull cast ive tried it and I couldnt get it down but I guess I will have to keep practicing and watching videos...


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

If you take a video of yourself casting and post it I'm sure you'll get plenty of positive feedback, it took me a really long time to learn how cast well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Ya im going to have to learn the pull cast ive tried it and I couldnt get it down but I guess I will have to keep practicing and watching videos...


Start out attempting to do a pull/wallis cast, then bring the line out to the side like you normally would on a side cast. Then, instead of bringing the line to the top of the spool close to the rod like you would on a side cast, bring it to the bottom.

As you do this you will eventually learn how to time and line up the starting pull so you don't have to go out to the side.

I started with the spinning side cast and not just the side cast. Now I can cast quite a distance just using the pull cast. Mind you I've been at it 3 years.


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Lundfish said:


> Start out attempting to do a pull/wallis cast


I am new to centerpinning, and know little about casting. I have heard of the wallis cast. Is the pull cast the same thing? When I google pull cast I get nothing.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Google modified Wallis cast

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

zielinskim said:


> I am new to centerpinning, and know little about casting. I have heard of the wallis cast. Is the pull cast the same thing? When I google pull cast I get nothing.


When you look up wallis cast that's basically a pull cast. Go to the Raven tackle site and there's some videos and instructions for different casts.


----------

